# Quel dock pour Apple Watch



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Bonjour je cherche un dock pour recharger mon Apple Watch et si possible aussi mon iPhone lequel me conseillez vous 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## andr3 (5 Avril 2016)

J'ai commandé celui-ci : http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/Bois-De...937606?hash=item4d3775a106:g:TYsAAOSwu4BV5QrL

Mais pas encore livré ...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (22 Juillet 2016)

Pour le coup j'ai acheté le dock Apple officiel, d'occasion mais comme neuf. Mis à part son prix indécent, il est vraiment pas mal fichu. Il est fourni avec un câble lightning de 2m et surtout il est équipé d'un galet de recharge intégré, contrairement à beaucoup de dock tiers qui nécessitent d'utiliser le galet fourni avec sa montre.


----------



## fousfous (22 Juillet 2016)

Tu l'as payé combien du coup?


----------



## Vanton (23 Juillet 2016)

45€. Et à ce prix là je le conseille vivement.


----------



## fousfous (23 Juillet 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> 45€. Et à ce prix là je le conseille vivement.


Ah oui en effet, mais y a pas le chargeur quand même pour s'en servir de second dock ailleurs


----------



## jmaubert (23 Juillet 2016)

C'est vrai qu'il est magnifique !


----------



## tristanWX (23 Juillet 2016)

Tu la acheter ou ??


----------



## Vanton (23 Juillet 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah oui en effet, mais y a pas le chargeur quand même pour s'en servir de second dock ailleurs



En général je branche mon iPhone et ma montre sur mon ordi avant de dormir donc l'absence de chargeur ne me gêne pas vraiment. Les chargeurs de mon iPhone et de ma Watch sont encore dans leur boîte respective. 



tristanWX a dit:


> Tu la acheter ou ??


Le bon coin  Y en a peu et généralement ils sont plus chers (60€ ?). Mais j'ai eu de la chance. Il était quasi neuf, il avait encore ses protections en plastique !


----------



## fabremi (23 Juillet 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour le coup j'ai acheté le dock Apple officiel, d'occasion mais comme neuf. Mis à part son prix indécent, il est vraiment pas mal fichu. Il est fourni avec un câble lightning de 2m et surtout il est équipé d'un galet de recharge intégré, contrairement à beaucoup de dock tiers qui nécessitent d'utiliser le galet fourni avec sa montre.
> Voir la pièce jointe 110112
> Voir la pièce jointe 110113
> Voir la pièce jointe 110114
> ...



Que d belles mains ! [emoji39][emoji3]


----------



## Vanton (24 Juillet 2016)

Euh... [emoji1]


----------



## fabremi (24 Juillet 2016)

[emoji15][emoji5][emoji15][emoji5][emoji15]


----------



## Narkopop (16 Septembre 2016)

Je suis aussi a la recherche d'un dock pour Apple watch, j'aimerai en trouver un qui fonctionne comme celui que Apple vend... mais 89€ ça fait vraiment trop cher je trouve pour juste un dock!
Certain d'entre vous on des bon plan?


----------



## kitetrip (28 Décembre 2016)

Le bon plan est de prendre un dock tiers basique et d'y adjoindre un beau câble officiel Apple Watch.
En effet celui-ci est en acier inox du plus bel effet. Il se trouve pour moins de 15€ (au lieu des 35€ demandé chez Apple).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)

Je relance le sujet pour savoir ce que vous utilisez ?
J'ai un chargeur QI mais il ne marche pas avec l'Apple Watch 4


----------



## fousfous (14 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je relance le sujet pour savoir ce que vous utilisez ?
> J'ai un chargeur QI mais il ne marche pas avec l'Apple Watch 4


Seul le chargeur de la watch fonctionne pour recharger.
Si tu as une imprimante 3D tu peux te faire ton dock!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Seul le chargeur de la watch fonctionne pour recharger.
> Si tu as une imprimante 3D tu peux te faire ton dock!


Non pas d'imprimante 3D


----------



## Vanton (15 Mai 2019)

J’ai toujours aimé le dock Apple qui a pour seul défaut d’être effroyablement cher...
J’ai acheté les miens d’occasion, ça fait l’affaire et j’en suis très satisfait.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Pas facile a trouver d'occasion


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2019)

je me suis rendu compte que sur son dock la montre chargeait par intermitence...la raison?
l'aimant n'est pas assez fort,de ce fait le contact dock-watch est mauvais...
j'ai par ailleurs acheté un cable de secours sur wish...chargement par intermitence et chauffe de la montre -->poubelle

et j'ai acheté aussi un petit dock chargeur sur ali express...qui a fonctionné 2 fois...--->poubelle egalement

finalement je me sers du cable livré avec la watch posé à plat sur ma table de nuit


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Je vais regarder ce que les fabricants proposes


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> J’ai toujours aimé le dock Apple qui a pour seul défaut d’être effroyablement cher...
> J’ai acheté les miens d’occasion, ça fait l’affaire et j’en suis très satisfait.


Il est vraiment beau ce dock Apple , il ne tient pas trop de place ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Celui ci est simple 

https://www.amazon.fr/Spigen-Suppor...k+apple+watch&qid=1557953761&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

Bon j'ai fais dans le simple , mais je le trouve pratique


----------



## Vanton (23 Juillet 2019)

Effectivement c’est simple. Mais au moins ça n’est en rien choquant


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Effectivement c’est simple. Mais au moins ça n’est en rien choquant


Vu le tarif , rien a redire


----------



## Tony 11 (30 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir , je viens de passer commande pour exactement le meme j ai l impression que tu en est pleinement satisfait sa me rassure .


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Bonsoir , je viens de passer commande pour exactement le meme j ai l impression que tu en est pleinement satisfait sa me rassure .


En effet, tu nous diras ce que tu en pense


----------



## Tony 11 (30 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet, tu nous diras ce que tu en pense


Avec plaisir


----------



## yabr (1 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour
Je vous recommande ce chargeur ....le chargeur de base ,de part la rigidité du fil ,avait du mal à se plaquer contre la montre ..et la liaison n’était pas bonne
J’ai bien essayé les supports  tiers ...mais pas mieux
Celui ci est parfait ,d’une finition excellente ,magnifique chromage ,feutrine dessous pour l’empêcher de glisser ,revêtement cuir de synthèse ...
Les bonnes choses ont un coût .....mais la qualité est présente


----------



## fousfous (1 Novembre 2019)

Pour moi chère je m'étais imprimé un dock pour ma watch!


----------



## yabr (1 Novembre 2019)

C’est à dire ?? Avec une imprimante 3D??


----------



## fousfous (1 Novembre 2019)

Regarde celui la:









						Dock Apple Watch
					

C'est un dock pour pouvoir mettre son Apple Watch à recharger, en toute simplicité sans que ça prenne trop de place, il n'y a qu'à coller, mettre le galet de recharge et ça fonctionne!  Compatible avec toutes les Apple Watch   MAJ: Ajout d'une deuxième version pour avoir une stabilité amélioré...




					cults3d.com


----------

